# Black above the nostrils



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Does this mean the bird has vitamin deficiency?

I think Mali needs to go the Avian Vet again.. for the 100th time.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Some of my weaning babies will get some black ringing the nostrils when they have been eating alot of millet, especially if the millet had little fuzzy things on it. It can be rubbed off, first slightly dampened a few times, then gently rubbed off.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

i know with the budgies a Vitamin deficiency sign is brown staining on the feathers right above the nostrils BUT it is also a sign of upper respiratory infection - not sure if its the same in tiels 

got a pic?

could it be newspaper ink?

I freaked out the other day when my White Face Fallow had a raspberry color going across his forehead - thought it was dried blood - then i realized there was a red craft stick in his cage (from the toys i made) in the end - a White wet bird and a red stick = light red pinkish stains on head lol

alot of my birds who can get to their newspaper have black stains on their tails too from the ink of the newspaper


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

This is the best picture I could get


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Don't know  Is it dry? Could it be a cut?


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

It looks like she bruised it, Storm my linnie bruised her beak before playing too rough with her ball toy.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

It's dry but it's not cut. It's an actual stain. 

She's had it before (on the top of both nostrils) but it went away. She's also been molting for ages now which has concerned me.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

isnt that where she had that wound??


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

is it missing feathers there? or does it just look like it?

the stains on the feathers above the dark spot resemble that on the budgies of Vitamin A deficiency /Respiratory infection but like i said earlier not sure if the same signs are for tiels or not


----------

